# Would appreciate any suggestions...



## MelanieRose

Hi,

I would love any opinions/advice/whatever on my current problem.

I am trying to finish this drawing (It's posted in my 'albums') and I don't like the background. I also don't want it to look 'unfinished'

I feel that the trees just don't work (wrong colour, in the wrong place, etc,) but I want to give the drawing a sense of place/background - even if it is just a suggestion.
(the pic without trees is an earlier work-in-progress photo)


----------



## corydulos

Hello MelanieRose and welcome to Artist Forum!

Personally, I think your drawing is quite beautiful and complete as is. I'm pleading the proverbial cliché here: "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". The horses look superb, the rider looks determined; the trees are mute, wind-caressed spectators crowned by a clear blue sky.

What's missing or lacking? Perhaps...your signature.

Otherwise, I'd politely encourage you to let go of that needless doubt and keep drawing!


----------



## Blue Angel

I like it without the trees as well. This almost has a Remington western art feel to it. Well done.


----------



## tricky raven

I love the first one  I like it without the trees as well. I can see the dust being stirred up by the horses and the wagon wheels, and it stirs my imagination to visualize what I want.


----------

